# 66 GTO Rear Power Antenna Placement



## rookie389 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a 66 GTO convert that I'm getting ready to have painted and I can't find any measurements or diagrams as to where to drill the hole in my rear quarter panel for my power antenna.:cheers If anyone has this diagram I would really appreciate it. I'll pay you to send it to me if you want. Thanks Rookie389


----------



## Importsmasher (Jan 12, 2015)

If nobody has a diagram, I am happy to take pictures of my factory power antenna, and take any measurements you might need. It's also on a 66 GTO convertible.

Thanks,
Importsmasher


----------



## flying tiger (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey Importsmasher, if you could take measurements, that would be great, as I too need that info. I have a coupe with a vinyl top, so your measurements would have to be from the rear, perhaps from the center of the hole, down the center of the quarter panel rearward to where it hits the top of the chrome eyebrow trim, for the front-to-back measurement. Then center of the hole, over the side and straight down the quarter panel to where it hits the top of the stainless rocker trim behind the rear wheel for the side-to-side measurement.


----------

